# one question for the pros



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

i have two lights one 70W HPS and one 70W MH the HPS is used for flowering and the MH is used for vegetative. i really only have one question, How big can my growspace be for each? btw they're each in their own closet


----------



## Hick (Jun 22, 2005)

50 watts per sq. foot is considered "optimal". 30 watts p/sq.ft is minimum, 80 w. p/sq.ft max. 
  What you might want to consider, is combing the two hid's into one room, for flowering. And obtaining som compact flourescents for the veg chamber.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 22, 2005)

Hick is right.  Put the HID's in the flowering room and vegg with flouro's.  You may also consider vegging with those two HID's and get a bigger HPS to flower with.  Depends on your closet size....  and also your funds...


----------



## cincy boy (Jun 22, 2005)

how meny plants you looking to grow?


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

well i have two flowering right now ill try to get some pics soon. and i have 4 in the big coffee cans all about two inches tall one looking better than the rest. also i have another Q: has anyone ever tried to grow old seeds? like 6-8 years old not well preserved at all just in a bag in a dresser drawer?
cause i greminated about 20 of them and about 8 actually sprouted then i picked the longest 4 and planted them but they are growing very strangely 2 of them are growing like vines along the ground and gave very strange leaf patterns.one just has really wierd looking leaves and the other is doing pretty well. could this be from my lack of light? i also use 10-15-10 plant food with micronutrients. i dont foliar feed i just spray filtered (ty brita) tap water with a spray bottle on the underside of the flowering plants as they have only been flowering for about two weeks . any ideas about the mutants? ill try to get some pics soon..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 24, 2005)

Get those seedling out of the coffee cans.  Metal rusts.  
Put them in proper planters or at least 2 gal.--5 gal. plastic containers with lots of holes drilled in the sides next to the bottom of the containers for drainage.

Seeds:
Age alone will not cause a pot plant to grow on it's side like a vine.  If your plant looks like a vine and has "very strange leaf patterns", I'd opine it's not marijuana.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 24, 2005)

mr Guru,

the coffee cans are plastic i have lots of holes in the bottom and sides already,and as for the mutants i've seen plenty of plants so i know they are the real deal, ill try to get pics as soon as possible. the age of the plants themselves is only about two weeks, the seeds i grew them from were old


----------

